# Buffalo Resorts



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I recently got accepted to SUNY Buffalo and I'm going to take a trip up there to check the campus out in a couple weeks, I hear you guys get some white stuff and I'm planning to bring my board. Can someone throw me the name of a good resort thats near the University(hour or less prefferably). Or, anything I could hit driving to or back from Buffalo, I'll be coming up from D.C.
Thanks


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

check out kissing bridge and Holiday Valley, both are pretty close to Buffalo.
HV is bigger then KB.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Briston by rochester also.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

"Bristol" by Rochester.
Much taller then the other 2 I mentioned. nice park setup to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

url? or ill just google them.
also, price?
im assuming cheaper than the crap in southern PA


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

o yeah whoops, i forgot to throw in.
im not much of a park rat, at all.
I freeride, freeride, and whats it called.... freeride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Bristol should be your first visit then, I believe it has around 1200-1500 vertical, thats about 2x as much as the other 2.
Between DC and Buffalo there should be a few more areas on the way but I'm not to sure there.
Ski New York! Bristol Mountain Ski Resort, Bristol NY


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks alot, I'll check out what you guys said.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to say but Bistol sucks. I'm probably biased since I have done most of my boarding in Colorado and got spoiled. The Rochester winters just aren't harsh enough to yield good conditions. Most of the time it's man made snow, which turns into shear ice.

Swain is another resort in the area. My wife enjoyed going there while chaparoning Ski Club.
I've heard good things about Holiday Valley, but I haven't been yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Mendel, which way are you driving up? I lived in Reston, VA for a year and made lots of trips back here to Rochester. If you take Route 15 all the way up and then get on 390 North, it takes you right past Swain. Then you jump on 390 North to 90 West and that takes you to Buffalo. Then you could take 219 South while leaving Buffalo and hit up Holiday Valley, take 86 East back towards Route 15 and take that back to DC.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been to swain a couple time. it was fun. I really dont remeber being any bigger then peek n peak.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

livelyjay said:


> I'm sorry to say but Bistol sucks. I'm probably biased since I have done most of my boarding in Colorado and got spoiled. The Rochester winters just aren't harsh enough to yield good conditions. Most of the time it's man made snow, which turns into shear ice.
> 
> Swain is another resort in the area. My wife enjoyed going there while chaparoning Ski Club.
> I've heard good things about Holiday Valley, but I haven't been yet.


I could be wrong but I don't think his route from DC to Buffalo would bring him anywhere close to CO resorts, therefore he will have to deal with east coast conditions like I'm sure he is used to anyway......


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, you never know, he could take a huge detour over to CO or up to VT on his way to Buffalo 

I found this web site that shows you where all of the NY resorts are located, has reviews, and links to stats.
New York Ski Resort Map


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Also if you got to UB they have a great ski club with weekly bus trips to regional ski resorts as well as a couple of trips each year to Breckinridge, CO and Burlington VT. Check it out here > Schussmeister's Ski and Snowboard Club

Holliday Valley is one of the top ten places in the east to ski and people drive from 4+ hours away to ski there.


----------

